# Mako 17 skiff



## Will Jenkins (Dec 21, 2016)

I know they are pretty ugly but would love some views on performance. Thanks


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Why would you ever want to ride something you consider ugly? By nature don't we like to ride things we consider attractive?


----------



## Will Jenkins (Dec 21, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Why would you ever want to ride something you consider ugly? By nature don't we like to ride things we consider attractive?


I guess because of the versatility of it.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Had one in high school, it's a great little boat for near shore beach fishing and good for trolling motor style fishing docks or inlets. Not a good poling skiff to heavy and to much freeboard. I'd love to have one as second boat. Great for family cruise to the islands too. Ours had a 88 hp and did about 35mph. Drafts about 12in at rest. Not a ugly boat it's a classic little center console design. I'm assuming your talking about the 17 cc skiff and not the new style Carolina skiff style?


----------



## Will Jenkins (Dec 21, 2016)

grovesnatcher said:


> Had one in high school, it's a great little boat for near shore beach fishing and good for trolling motor style fishing docks or inlets. Not a good poling skiff to heavy and to much freeboard. I'd love to have one as second boat. Great for family cruise to the islands too. Ours had a 88 hp and did about 35mph. Drafts about 12in at rest. Not a ugly boat it's a classic little center console design. I'm assuming your talking about the 17 cc skiff and not the new style Carolina skiff style?


Yea not the Carolina skiff, I don't think I'll pole much anyway . Just trying to find something that I can get pretty shallow in but can cross some open water too. Looking at a Mako 18lts


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Had a 17 Aquasport years ago that was similar style. Removed the bow rail and added a poling platform and it definitely was a versatile boat. You didn't want to pole it all day, but the draft was shallow enough that I could get into the creeks on incoming tides or work the shorelines. Also had enough freeboard to run the beach or the nearshore reefs for cobia, Spanish mackerel, etc. Wooden stringers and transom, so be sure to check carefully for water intrusion. For a do-most family-friendly option, it would work well and definitely a classic, IMO.

The 18LTS is a modern upgrade. Very seaworthy hull design and all composite construction so no rot worries.


----------



## Will Jenkins (Dec 21, 2016)

Zika said:


> Had a 17 Aquasport years ago that was similar style. Removed the bow rail and added a poling platform and it definitely was a versatile boat. You didn't want to pole it all day, but the draft was shallow enough that I could get into the creeks on incoming tides or work the shorelines. Also had enough freeboard to run the beach or the nearshore reefs for cobia, Spanish mackerel, etc. Wooden stringers and transom, so be sure to check carefully for water intrusion. For a do-most family-friendly option, it would work well and definitely a classic, IMO.
> 
> The 18LTS is a modern upgrade. Very seaworthy hull design and all composite construction so no rot worries.


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2017)

I just sold my Mako pro 16 skiff. I bought it new when they came out in 2012. I really enjoyed it. It was very stable performed well. They are very heavy and not a boat you would want to try and pole. The draft advertised is not correct either. It drafts probably 10 inches. They are also cheaply made. It was starting to fall apart after a year or two. I sold it to buy an Ankona Shadowcast 16. I should be coming up on the build list very soon.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The old classic Mako 17s are great little boats. My in-laws have a 261 and a 17...the 17 gets used more often since it can run all over the bay, around the bridges, and near shore with ease.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought he was asking about the new square bowed Mako Pro Skiff.


----------



## Will Jenkins (Dec 21, 2016)

devrep said:


> I thought he was asking about the new square bowed Mako Pro Skiff.


I am


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't do it. At least drink alot before hand so when you wake up day after buying it you can blame the beer.


----------



## Will Jenkins (Dec 21, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Don't do it. At least drink alot before hand so when you wake up day after buying it you can blame the beer.


Lol


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

devrep said:


> I thought he was asking about the new square bowed Mako Pro Skiff.


Ah...sorry. When I see Mako 17 I automatically think about the old 17 Angler hulls.

I haven't heard anything bad about the performance or the ride on the newer Pro Skiffs. If anything, the main feedback I've heard has been that its a pretty good boat for the price point. And that was from a guy who runs a HB Guide and who expected to hate the Pro Skiff before he stepped onto it.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I haven't been for a ride in one but looked one over at bass pro. To my casual observance the fit and finish at least seemed well done. Better by far than a Sundance or Carolina skiff.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

My comments were about the pre-BPS Mako 17s as well. Have not ridden one of the new Pro Skiffs but have ran/tested the 18LTS. It's more flats boat than skiff but fit and finish are nice and the pocket hull design is certainly efficient and capable.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Junk! If I were you I would buy a good used boat. You can get much more for your money than trying to buy a cheap new boat.
There is a thousand reply thread on 2CoolFishing about these boats and all the modifications guys have to do to new Makos to make them right. Go there and search on the Boating Forum and you will find it. If you buy a new boat and have to spend thousands more and do work yourself and/or make multiple trips to get things repaired it is not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Well yeah...I'll take an old classic Mako hull over a new BPS Mako 8 days a week.

But I think you might consider your source with "2CoolFishing". Alot of those guys probably buy the wrong boat to begin with and then try to modify it to fit their needs. But rather than admit it was a poor decision, they blame the boat...


----------



## William Lee (Aug 9, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Junk! If I were you I would buy a good used boat. You can get much more for your money than trying to buy a cheap new boat.
> There is a thousand reply thread on 2CoolFishing about these boats and all the modifications guys have to do to new Makos to make them right. Go there and search on the Boating Forum and you will find it. If you buy a new boat and have to spend thousands more and do work yourself and/or make multiple trips to get things repaired it is not worth it in my opinion.


I bought one two years ago and the ONLY thing I wish it had was a 90HP instead of the 60HP that the hull is rated for. It will run about 28MPH with two people and loaded with fishing gear.
It will run shallow (1 ft or so) and stand still draft is about 10 inches.
Very stable and a dry ride ... other than the speed I am super happy with this boat and would not call it junk. For the money I think it is the best value for a new boat on the market.


----------

